# Apache htaccess HILFE!



## doktort (19. Februar 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich versuche verzweifelt meinen Apache 2 Server mit htaccess Dateien zu schützen. Leider schon seit geraumer Zeit und ich habe sämtliche Beiträge in vielen Foren mir durchgelesen. Es wird immer über die "AllowOverride" Einstellung in der httpd.conf gesprochen. Diese müßte bei mir aber in Ordnung sein. Habe schon ohne Ende experimentiert und alles wieder neu drauf gemacht. Es liegt auch nicht daran, dass ich vergesse den Server neu zu starten.
Ich wäre sehr sehr dankbar über ein Hilfestellung.

Hier der Ausschnitt aus der httpd.conf

# forbid access to the entire filesystem by default
<Directory "/srv/www/htdocs/">

Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
AllowOverride All
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>

Grüße,

Thomas


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Februar 2005)

Was steht denn in der .htaccess ..... das wäre weitaus interessanter(der Eintrag in der .conf ist OK so).
Übrigens.... bei Änderungen in der .htaccess musst du den Server nicht neu starten


----------



## doktort (21. Februar 2005)

So hier mal schnell meine .htaccess. Hatte ich völlig vergessen.
 Die Datei sieht also so aus:

 AuthType Basic
 AuthName "Mein Server"
 AuthUserFile /root/htaccess/.htusers
 Require valid-user


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Februar 2005)

wo befindet sich denn die .htaccess?


----------



## doktort (22. Februar 2005)

Die .htaccess befindet sich in /srv/www/htdocs/


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Februar 2005)

Ich befürchte, da kann ich dir nicht helfen 
Das, was du da hast, sieht alles gut aus..... es müsste auf jeden Fall eine Passwortabfrage kommen, wenn du auf den Server zugreifst.

Andere Frage... wie greifst du auf den Server zu... was steht in der Browser-Adresszeile?


----------



## doktort (23. Februar 2005)

Yo ich dank Dir trotzdem für Deine Mühen.
In die Adresszeile vom Browser gebe ich immer 127.0.0.1 ein, also den localhost. Ich habe es aber auch schon von außen probiert, und es klappt leider auch nicht.

Oh je oh je...


----------



## neppumuck (2. März 2005)

hi,

schau mal unter http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/artikel/server/htaccess/index.htm oder http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/artikel/server/apacheconf/index.htm... 

cu


----------



## VariableWorm (3. März 2005)

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass dein apache-user keinen zugriff auf das /root/ verzeichnis hat, in dem du die auth file ablegst...


----------

